

Ice Cream Sandwich runs (surprisingly?) well on Nexus S - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/106307-ice-cream-sandwich-runs-well-on-nexus-s

======
cryptoz
This is a bit premature; there is no official build yet of ICS for the Nexus
S, and so explaining that it's choppy when running a custom, hacked-together
build doesn't really mean anything at all to probably 90% of Nexus S owners.

I'm very interested to see how ICS runs on my Nexus S, but the only real way
to see it is to have it come from Google; why else would I have a Nexus S, if
it weren't to get updates directly from Google? Running a custom, unsupported
ROM is completely awesome but makes for a very poor OS/product review.

And then to suggest that it should run fine 'cause Windows can is ridiculous!
You've never seen regular ICS _actually_ run on a Nexus S yet, so stop making
statements like "It's slow".

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I've been running Koush's builds of ICS on my Nexus S, and I honestly feel
like it runs _faster_ than Gingerbread/CM7 did before. The biggest factor is
that ICS responds _so much_ more quickly/sensitvely to touch movements than
Gingerbread or Honeycomb did, and that goes a very long way to making the
entire experience feel smoother and more responsive.

Between that and the new interaction features in ICS, I'm never going back to
Gingerbread on my phone again, and I'll be flashing ICS on my tablet as soon
as someone releases a stable build for it. It really is phenomenally better
than previous versions of Android, hands down.

------
bryanlarsen
One advantage of custom ROMs is that they can get away with shipping light or
stripped down versions of things a lot easier than Google could. If you're
using a ROM that doesn't come from Google you aren't as surprised that you
aren't getting the full Google experience. The other thing custom ROMs can do
is ship with a requirement that 'you must have a 1Gig or larger μSD card
inserted and that it must be formatted ext4'.

This makes me hopeful that us Nexus One owners will soon be able to experience
the Ice Cream Sandwich tastiness even though our phones are crippled with only
512MB of core flash.

~~~
there
_This makes me hopeful that us Nexus One owners will soon be able to
experience the Ice Cream Sandwich tastiness even though our phones are
crippled with only 512MB of core flash._

it's worth noting that google has dropped support for the nexus one as of
android 4.0, so there will be no official build or drivers for the nexus one.
i'm sure 3rd party rom developers will hack together something eventually,
though.

------
ericdykstra
I'm more interested to see how well ICS runs on a Kindle Fire. We already know
the Nexus S is getting ICS, it still has decent specs compared to the newest
phones, and there's really no reason why it shouldn't run well.

